# what is the viscous limited slip



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows what,and how a viscous limited slip works?

Whats the differance between the viscous and the helical limited slip?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

They are really the same thing... they both use a "wet clutch pack" to provide a limited coupling between both axles simultanously.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

thanks for the info! I couldn"t tell much of a differance from my se-r (viscous) and my friends spec v (helical). thats why i asked


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

your car doesn't have an LSD.

only the 2001-2001 SE had a viscous LSD, and the Spec V has the helical.

The way to tell if the lsd makes a difference is to put one tire on ice and another off, and try to take off. without lsd, the one tire on ice will spin and hte other wont, and with lsd.....both tires will get equal power. it's not something you can just "feel" when driving normally, iirc.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You can sometimes feel it, but you really have to push the car hard. When I'm flying through a 90* turn at 40mph in my SE and floor it halfway through I can feel the LSD doin its stuff. Under normal driving however you can't feel it.

Oh, and a viscous LSD is driven by a viscous fluid. The two halfshafts aren't directly connected, instead they have fan-type things inside this viscous fluid, when the two wheels are spinning the same speed, both the fans and the fluid are all spinning together. When one wheel starts to spin faster than the other, it creates an imbalance in the LSD, the slower wheel wants to speed up and the faster wheel wants to slow down because of the fluid. On a hard launch you won't be able to tell any different between a car with an open differential and one with a viscous lsd until one wheel breaks loose, on the viscous car the power will transfer to the wheel that isn't spinning as fast, and on the open differential that one wheel will just keep on spinning how it wishes.

A helical LSD is gear driven, but I don't know the details. You can check on www.howstuffworks.com to find out the specifics of that. Basically both cars will act like they have an open differential until one tire starts to spin faster than the other, then the LSD transfers power to the other wheel. Same basic principle and feel, they just do it in different ways.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

Oh, and a viscous LSD is driven by a viscous fluid. The two halfshafts aren't directly connected, instead they have fan-type things inside this viscous fluid, when the two wheels are spinning the same speed, both the fans and the fluid are all spinning together. When one wheel starts to spin faster than the other, it creates an imbalance in the LSD, the slower wheel wants to speed up and the faster wheel wants to slow down because of the fluid. On a hard launch you won't be able to tell any different between a car with an open differential and one with a viscous lsd until one wheel breaks loose, on the viscous car the power will transfer to the wheel that isn't spinning as fast, and on the open differential that one wheel will just keep on spinning how it wishes.

thats what i was looking for . thanks

all sentras 2001 & up come standerd with viscous limited slip
It was stated in car and driver and i asked the dealer


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It's been tested and proven that only the 5-spd 00-01 SE w/PP and 02+ Spec-V have LSD. People have done the jack up and spin the wheel test, and people have looked up the transmission code for the SE-R, etc. All have shown that the SE-R does not have an LSD of any kind.

PS: You can never trust a dealer, they will lie out their ass about things they have no idea on just to get a sale.
Could you post a link to that Car & Driver review? Not that I don't believe you, I just want to read that review.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

lol! your absolutly right about the dealers. thanks for the info!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's not that dealers lie, so much as they never know wtf they're talking about. Case in point, when my folks bought their hemi dodge ram, I knew more about it than the salesman.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah they typically just memorize the sales brochure but really have no idea wtf any of it means. I went to look at the EVO at the Mitsu dealer the other day, the salesman was just reciting all this random info off to act like he knew everything about the car (exact size of brake rotors to the mm, etc), but when I asked him where the turbo was or how big the exhaust piping was he just looked at me like I was retarded (the stock turbo on the evo is kinda hidden, I later saw it but it's just buried underneath all sorts of hoses). It's rare that I'll go to a Nissan dealer and meet a salesman who knows more about any of the cars they sell than I do (it's not that I know a lot, they're just complete morons)


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

SE-R and the SE-R Spec V. Here are the differences.

The $16,900 Spec V version has a more aggressive suspension through increased spring rates and shock valving. It has 10 more hp (165 hp vs. 175 hp), due to a different exhaust system and ECU, as well as a six-speed transmission and a helical limited-slip differential. The SE-R comes with a five-speed and viscous limited-slip differential.

The Spec V rides on 17-inch wheels fitted with 215/45ZR-17 rubber, while the standard SE-R makes do with 16-inch wheels and 195/55HR-16 tires. Both cars use the same 11-inch front and 9-inch rear disc brakes.

This was quoted from sport compact car . its on the net just look it up.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mycarisaser said:


> *SE-R and the SE-R Spec V. Here are the differences.
> 
> The $16,900 Spec V version has a more aggressive suspension through increased spring rates and shock valving. It has 10 more hp (165 hp vs. 175 hp), due to a different exhaust system and ECU, as well as a six-speed transmission and a helical limited-slip differential. The SE-R comes with a five-speed and viscous limited-slip differential.
> 
> ...



I don't care what SCC said dude, I am TELLING YOU, the SER DOES NOT HAVE A LSD.

Find someone with a 2000 or 2001 SE with performance package, get under their car and look at the tranny, then get under your car and look at yours. YOU DO NOT HAVE A LSD.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

man, you would think a newbie to the boards, and to this car in general would listen to people who owned B15s since before the SER came out, and still know more about it than most SER owners do


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I also had a 2001 gxe. I was also looking in another thead se-r v/s the spec v they also found web sights that says it does .
but i will test and also check just to be sure


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't believe what SCC or any other mag says man. you have to get the facts from the car themselves.

Ask a spec V owner what they thought of the review the spec got last year.....................you'll see what I mean.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

info straight from the horses mouth : http://www.nissanusa.com/vehicles/ModelSpecifications/0,9439,21551||,00.html

NO limited slip for the SER.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Yeah , what chimmike said .  I do wish that Phantom Grip , or some other company , would produce an LSD for us 2000-2001 SE ( automatic ) owners .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

phantom grip can do something like that for ya if an auto SE goes there, I think they said like $500..........that's for the first one. I could be wrong, it could be less. After that they're cheaper


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

chimmike your right i tested and got an email from nissan thier is no linited slip in the base se-r . I stuck one tire in the mud hopeing the oteronr would get me out and i almost got stuck the speedo said 110 (redline) 4th gear. war going nowhere.
thank for keeping it real


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

its( other one )not oternr
sorry cant spell


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *
> Oh, and a viscous LSD is driven by a viscous fluid. The two halfshafts aren't directly connected, instead they have fan-type things inside this viscous fluid, when the two wheels are spinning the same speed, both the fans and the fluid are all spinning together. When one wheel starts to spin faster than the other, it creates an imbalance in the LSD, the slower wheel wants to speed up and the faster wheel wants to slow down because of the fluid. On a hard launch you won't be able to tell any different between a car with an open differential and one with a viscous lsd until one wheel breaks loose, on the viscous car the power will transfer to the wheel that isn't spinning as fast, and on the open differential that one wheel will just keep on spinning how it wishes.*


correct.



> *
> A helical LSD is gear driven, but I don't know the details. You can check on www.howstuffworks.com to find out the specifics of that. Basically both cars will act like they have an open differential until one tire starts to spin faster than the other, then the LSD transfers power to the other wheel. Same basic principle and feel, they just do it in different ways. *


it works on a worm-gear principal. in a worm-gear/pinion set, you can only turn the pinion by turning the worm. the worm won't turn if you try to turn the pinion. they use several of these mechanisms to connect the two drive-shafts together and keep them from rotating relative to each other. usually HLSDs can produce a torque split of 20/80 on RWD cars and 30/70 on FWD cars... in the case of the spec v, you can feel it A LOT when you power out of a tight turn in first gear... you actually have to force the steering wheel back to center.


----------

